

MIDI.js: A SoundFont-based MIDI Sequencer in JavaScript - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/40190128792/midi-js-a-soundfont-based-midi-sequencer-in-javascript

======
artch
That is very slick, time to convert several CDs to midi and see how it deals
with non-classical music (Or may I'll just break out the years of midi tracks
from music I've transcribed)

------
smrq
Very cool! Is it just me, or has the web kind of gone full circle?

~~~
jimmyrocks
We just need a new JavaScript library for adding animated "under construction"
icons.

